# Visiting Christchurch



## carrott (Aug 19, 2008)

A good Australian friend of mine, Daniel Bodley, is in Christchurch for the week. He's doing things with an electric hill climber in Australia and is keen to catch up with EV people in Christchurch if any are available. He's available Tuesday and Thursday during the evenings.

He staying at the Grand Chancellor and attending a conference at CPIT and doesn't have a car. You can get in touch with him at [email protected] or here.


----------

